# 57/62 Strat pickup wiring help please



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just got all the parts and want to wire up a strat pickguard with Fender 57/62 pickups.
This is a set with the the middle pickup RWRP.

Found an easy diagram to follow from Seamore Duncan site. I will have 1 volume and 2 tone controls and a 5 way switch.
Wiring Diagram

Question...can someone decifer which pickup is controlled by which tone knob in this diagram?

My IDEAL would be to have a deticated tone control for the bridge pickup and the other tone control for the rest.

If this diagram doesnt give me my IDEAL setup, how do I make it so.

As allways, your input will be appreciated.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Super easy, take the wire from the lower tone pot (2nd from bottom on right side of the switch in the SD pic) and move it to the one that's currently not being used on the right side (2nd from top). Then you jumper the bottom lug to the 2nd from bottom and Bob's your uncle.

This is how I wire all my Strats


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Like so...excuse the crappy MS Paint editing


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

great big thanks to Hollowbody....much appreciated.
The soldering gun is allready hot...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

JUst thought of something after I finished my soldering.... I'll switch the pickguards tomorow after I get a new set of strings.

Question: I know that my Strat has a ground wire to the body cavity and/or one to the bridge plate.
With the above configuration, will I still need to attach those ground wires.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes. Wiring diagrams sometimes don't show that, but it's supposed to be assume. You can just drop in on the vol pot where all the black pickup wires are going to.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just got done with the NEW loaded pickguard and installed it.
Everything works as it should and sounds fantastic.

Thanks again to Hollobody for taking the time and posting the "modified" schematics for me. 
Anyone who may be wiring a new loaded Strat pickguard, would be well served to download and keep this wiring scheme.

The obvious chioces I looked at where the Fender web site and Seamore Duncan site.
Neither could give me what I realy wanted.

All is well that ends well....


----------

